# Langmuir Systems machines.



## GummyMonster (Apr 27, 2022)

I came across these new machines.
  -  https://www.langmuirsystems.com/

They kind of bridge the gap between hobby and production level CNC mills and Plasma tables.
I've watched most of their videos and it's impressive equipment.
I actually considered pre ordering the MR-1 mill. Fully outfitted it's about $9200 Canadian before shipping.
 But I decided saving the $1K for ilaunch day sale wasn't worth it in the long run if they turn out to be less than what they say.
 I'm moving across town next year, so I'm going to watch the reports on these machines until then.
See what issues or quality performance they actually have.
Take a look and see what you think.
Ken


----------



## thestelster (Apr 28, 2022)

GummyMonster said:


> I came across these new machines.
> -  https://www.langmuirsystems.com/
> 
> They kind of bridge the gap between hobby and production level CNC mills and Plasma tables.
> ...


I like the idea of filling the chip tray with concrete for stability.  It's something we should all be taking into consideration when installing our machines, big or small.  I think it would also be advantageous if the legs were large hollow steel tubes that could have rebar and concrete poured in as well.


----------



## GummyMonster (Apr 28, 2022)

I thought of replacing the legs and filling them as well. I am trying to decide if beefing up the bases on my benchtop machines is worth it, or will I be hitting diminishing returns as far as rigidity vs accuracy.
 I'm going to be watching the reports regarding these machines closely. I have to contact them and see if they will deal with a Canadian customer, but if the reviews are good then I can see one of these in my garage next summer.
Ken


----------



## Degen (Apr 28, 2022)

Mass does not add rigidity or accuracy, what it does is dampen vibration which can have an effect on accuracy.


----------



## phaxtris (Apr 28, 2022)

Personally I don't like the design of that machine, unless the table is able to move down it looks that the x axis bridge severely limits your viritcal height, anything you put in there has gotta be fairly flat and low

Im not sure if the bigger xy envelope is worth the lack of y height, something a guy would seriously need to consider before plunking down 10k


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 28, 2022)

The Langmuir machine is essentially a gantry style router with a slower spindle. 
One of the challenges of high Z clearance is the increased leverage on the gantry and to associated loss of rigidity in the Y axis.
In the PrintNC design, which is very similar, builders who want to build with a tall Z axis are advised to be very sure that they need the clearance for the majority of their planned work.


----------



## GummyMonster (Apr 29, 2022)

Degen . Thanks for clarifying that for me about mass and what it actually does.
 I'm 100% self learning ( with the help of the internet of course) so I don't always use proper terminology.
 To clarify, my plan (this is only an idea I've roughly planned) for my 8x16" benchtop lathe is to mount a piece of channel iron or even I beam under the ways between the framework that makes the legs. I thought this would add both rigidity and mass. But as I said, maybe I'm trying to get more from this machine than is possible.

Phaxtris - the y axis is 6", so if you used clamping instead of vises to hold your work, you'd have a reasonable height. This totally depends on what you need to be building of course.

 I tend to get ahead of myself when discussing future plans. I'm BiPolar, and one of the results is I tend to make big future plans when talking. In reality though, over the next year, I'll spend countless hours researching and comparing products before deciding.
   I was looking at a Tormach 1100 mx before this one, so the price seemed pretty decent (not that I think they're in the same league.
Time will tell. Another decent option on the market is always good .
Ken


----------



## Degen (Apr 29, 2022)

In the case of you lathe it is going to add some rigidity and mass to control vibration.

As to multi-function lathe mill combos, depends on your shop size and applications it can be a good choice.  But...there are compromises for the space savings sometimes these compromises far exceed the multi-functionability these machines offer.

Remember the machinists makes the parts, the level of machine only makes it easier (if it is in the right hands).


----------



## phaxtris (Apr 29, 2022)

....you only have 6" until you put a tool in the spindle

I think @David_R8 hit the nail on the head, that's just an expensive router with a slower spindle

I'm sure it would work for a lot of things, but it's going to be limiting a person to flat things under probabaly realistically 4" high, just something to keep in mind


----------



## GummyMonster (Apr 29, 2022)

Thanks Degen. I actually have both a 8x16 lathe with 16" centers distance and the mill in the photo.
I picked them because they have relatively high power, a 38mm spindle bore, and the mill has lots of travel compared to most others on AliExpress.
 I'm trying to get the max out of them, and I think increasing rigidity and mass should help with the depth of cutting. I don't think I can turn them into the level of larger machines or anything, but it was explained to me that flex in the beds / framework is a limiting factor. I should probably be happy with what they are now, but I like trying to upgrade things.

Phaxtris. I should have said that the info on the MR-1 said you get 6" z axis with 2 bonus inches. I assume that is the space your tool takes up.
 Anyway, I was looking for opinions on it, and it looks like there are much better options.
Thanks again for the information.
Ken


----------

